
Introducing Nuclio: A scalable, open source, real-time processing platform - booboojr
https://www.iguazio.com/nuclio-new-serverless-superhero/
======
provost
> nuclio runs faster than bare-metal code

So I'm staring at the high-level architecture [1], and I don't see how this
claim can be true. Is this claim explained somewhere?

[1] [https://github.com/nuclio/nuclio#nuclio-high-level-
architect...](https://github.com/nuclio/nuclio#nuclio-high-level-architecture)

~~~
yaronhaviv
to some extent in the detailed arch:
[https://github.com/nuclio/nuclio/blob/master/docs/architectu...](https://github.com/nuclio/nuclio/blob/master/docs/architecture.md)
The point is that there is a lot of parallelism, reduced locks and context
switches, zero-copy and buffer reuse (less GC), async IO, Etc. things that
most developers wont implement (unless they are perf optimization savvy), so
you get that for free and can run 400K events/sec on a process using standard
server (with Go functions)

